# Highschool



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I started my first year of high school about a week ago! At first I was a little nervous because I am a freshman and at the bottom of the food chain. But now I am a little more at ease. I would really like some advice or just anything that anyone has to say that would help me to make the next 4 years of my life run smooth.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just remember dont do anything just because others are doing it! That is truly weak, be strong and dont be intimidated. Just remember you can be like them any day of the week, all you have to do is do what they do but dont be a follower, be a leader!!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Just remember dont do anything just because others are doing it! That is truly weak, be strong and dont be intimidated. Just remember you can be like them any day of the week, all you have to do is do what they do but dont be a follower, be a leader!!


Amen OldFort! Had I done that when I was in high school, it would've saved me a lot of trouble!

Follow your gut. If your gut is telling you it isn't right, 10-1 it isn't. *Don't* be forced into peer pressure- I can't stress that enough! I got myself into major trouble doing this....hell, I'm surprised I made it through some of the crazy stuff I did!

Have fun, but study hard. I wish now I'd taken school seriously when I was a kid. I love my job for the most part, but I'm burnt out and wish now I had something else to fall back on. Grooming is great, but it takes one heck of a toll on your body- I have a bad knee, bad shoulder, a bad back and carpal tunnel. My body is tired. If I'd done good in school and maybe gone on to college or a vocational school, I'd perhaps have something else to fall back on at this point. Now I'm stuck and I don't like being stuck. Give yourself the tools you'll need to survive later on in life. Take every opportunity to educate yourself in as much as you can.

Lol! I just asked my husband this question and he said the same thing. He said to tell you, though friends are important, to worry more about your education 'cause your friends won't be supporting you later on in life. Then he laughed and said the bookworm that everyone makes fun of in school, is usually the one, the ones who did the laughing at, work for later on in life. Of course, have fun, but don't ever forget that a good education is important. I love my husband to death, but the man hardly ever makes a speech that makes much sense, and when he does (like this one), it's best to listen- lol!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

lovethypitbull said:


> I started my first year of high school about a week ago! At first I was a little nervous because I am a freshman and at the bottom of the food chain. But now I am a little more at ease. I would really like some advice or just anything that anyone has to say that would help me to make the next 4 years of my life run smooth.


Yeah, I'll tell you the same thing i tell my kids. It may seem like an eternity now, but it's just a drop in the bucket. Nevermind the other kids and work hard. Do it for yourself and your future. You'll regret it if you don't take it seriously. Get all you can out of it because it's the last free thing you'll ever get. (unless you go to prison):cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, I'm the wrong guy to be getting advice from so I'll shut up..lol


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the advice... even you ericschevy lol!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't ever for one minute be afraid to be yourself. You are a truely unique person. If people don't like you for who you are then they don't desever your time or thoughts. Don't be afraid to stand up for what you know is right either. people will look up to you if they know you care. Don't just go though the system gather up everything and find how it best works for you and your long range goals. And like Buz said it is just a small piece of the big picture.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

You will never feel any prouder of yourself then when you walk down the aisle to get that diploma.
Remember, be yourself, not what everyone else wants you to be.
High school is not that bad really. I know it sucks being a freshman, but you won't be one forever.
Just stay in school and make something of yourself.
Strive to do and be the best you can no matter what. 

I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Focus on what you are there for, to learn, and absorb all the knowledge that is being offered to you.... for free. Everyone's advice is great, and even ericschevy's comment because there will be times when you will have to just sit back and observe.

The only other thing I can say is, enjoy it. Even during bad/stressful times, because life goes on, and as us older people can tell you, what we would give to only have to deal with those types of issues now, hahahaha.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow i really wish i could go back to high school i actually miss it! being a freshmen to be honest sucks (not that much though!) and people like to point freshmen out a lot so life as a frshmen im not going to lie is difficult every year the whole year people give you grief over it even the damb 10th graders who were just freshmen! 


just giving you a heads up of what to expect. high school years are really the best years meeting new people and all that is fun. and telling you in advance high school work compared to college work is like 8th grade work! its a heck of a lot easier then you think but you dont realize it untill you move on. my high school was a college prep so naturally i thought it was awful but that was because an f in my school would be an c to all the other high schools.


one thing if you ever come across a nasty rumor about yourself the best advice is to laugh it off DONT let others get in the way of your school work EVER.

again you are still young let your high school years be the best years. go to high school dances and participate in all the fun events it can be tough but enjoy it while it lasts if you ever saw the movie greese its just like that only without all the random singing. that is the best way for me to describe high school by relating it to a movie lol. 


again dont let others bring you down and even while in the class room have fun and enjoy it because life only gets harder after i would much much rather be in high school still so just enjoy it and meet new people.


good luck and enjoy! first year of high school is a big change and you will come across manny situations fun and negative but when you get older the negative situations are so easy to laugh at and think why the hell was it that big of a deal or something all in all with the bad parts high school is awsome without the drama and those annoying people who only care about gossip high school wouldnt be normal or as fun. just dont be a slacker it will catch up to if you are!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Just like everyone else said, be yourself.

I'd also like to add BE NICE TO EVERYONE!! You never know what the future holds, and you really don't want to end up needing something someday from someone you were mean to in highschool.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lovethypitbull said:


> I started my first year of high school about a week ago! At first I was a little nervous because I am a freshman and at the bottom of the food chain. But now I am a little more at ease. I would really like some advice or just anything that anyone has to say that would help me to make the next 4 years of my life run smooth.


Your only at the bottom of the food chain if you feel that way. I hate sound lame but if you walk in with confidence and know what you are going into you will do great...

I didn't do high school because I don't like people lol... I graduated at a smaller school. But knowing what I know now I would have went. It is better education and great experience and pressures that will come in the real world.

I also agree with Andy don't be part of things because everyone else is BUT.... do not be sheltered.. This is the last of your child hood world enjoy it.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, i thought i was the youngest on this board. Well, here's my advice.... Don't Get Married!!! lol. I think that's probably the best advice i could give you lol.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

.....God I'm Old.

The Drama of your Social Ranking. DOESN'T MATTER!

most important lesson learned. Just go to school, keep your grades up and graduate.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

At times high school may seem like it's never going to end, but I promise you time will go by. The times may not all be smooth, just like any other time in life there's going to be challenges, and hurdles to overcome, but there will be good times as well. Do your best to stay focused, and make good friends.


----------

